# Allroundjacke 2013 gesucht



## worrest-t (20. April 2013)

Moin moin,

ich suche eine neue Jacke fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten Jahre. Auf meiner Suche habe ich viele Reviews, Tests und ForenbeitrÃ¤ge gelesen, aber eine Entscheidung konnte ich noch nicht fÃ¤llen. Daher mÃ¶chte ich euch hin zu ziehen und vielleicht steht der ein oder andere vor der gleichen Wahl.

Was wird gesucht: 
Es wird eine trendige Jacke als 3. Bekleidungsschicht gesucht, die lange halten soll und im Sommer sowie im Winter (dann mit 2. Schicht drunter) Wetter und Wind zuverlÃ¤ssig abhalten soll. Das Material soll dabei so wiederstandsfÃ¤hig sein, dass auch mal Rucksacktouren um die 10 Kilo kein Problem darstellen.

Einsatzbereich:
Die Jacke soll im Alltag, bei Wanderungen, Biketouren und beim Klettern eingesetzt werden. Also wie gesagt eine Allroundkacke.

Preis: 
Maximal sollten 300â¬ nicht Ã¼berschritten werden. Gerne kann auch auf Vorjahresmodelle zurÃ¼ck gegriffen werden.

Must have:


20.000 mm WassesÃ¤ule
VerschweiÃte NÃ¤hte
hohe AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t (ich weiÃ das ist subjektiv)
UnterarmreiÃverschlÃ¼sse
3 Punkt Kaupuze (gute Verstellbarkeit)
kleines PackmaÃ
Gewicht bis 400gr

Meine bisherigen Favoriten sind:







Norrona bitihorn dri1 Jacket (250â¬). Der enzige Nachteil ist, die Maeibeschafenheit, die ein tragen von RuksÃ¤cn Ã¼ber 6 Kilo ausshlieÃt.






Mammut Felsturm Half-Zip Jacket (280â¬ gÃ¼nstigster Preis)
Hier gefÃ¤llt mir das Half Zip Prinzip nicht, sonst wÃ¤re es wohl die Perfekte Jacke.

Nun meine Frage:
Welche Jacken passen noch in mein Schema, die ihr empfehlen kÃ¶nnt?
Was sagt ihr zu den oben vorgestellten?

Vielen Dank

GruÃ

Christian


----------



## fetty (20. April 2013)

Die Norrona ist zweilagig und deshalb nicht nur nicht geeignet für Rucksäcke über 6 kg, sondern auch nicht wirklich robust. Die fällt eher unter die Rubrik Notjacke - nicht für den täglichen Gebrauch.
Halfzip taugt ebenfalls nicht wirklich für den vielfältigen Einsatz...

Für deine Aktivitäten und deine Anforderungen, sofern du diese auch regelmässig machst, wirst zum UVP von 300  keine Jacke finden.

Ich würde die Suche etwas ausdehen und mir mein Limit auf 350 - 400  schrauben. Was für eine 3 Lagen Jacke ein entsprechender Preis ist.
Dann hast du zumindest eine faire Chance auf die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.

Alternative Firmen im 3 Lagen Bereich: Arcteryx, Bergans, The North Face, Haglöfs ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zischerl1971 (20. April 2013)

Adidas - die haben im Outlet in Herzogenaurach immer wieder Pro Shell-Jacken für 130-200 EUR. Solltest Du mal in der Nähe sein, könnte sich das lohnen.

Ansonsten mal nach Vorjahresmodellen oder anderen Schnäppchen schauen - habe für meine Bergans Glittertind auch "nur" 280 gezahlt.

Kommt aktuell auch wieder hin:

http://www.outdoorsports24.com/MAeN...-#8482;-EV-Jacke--54802.html?refID=idealodeat

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## vitaminc (20. April 2013)

Bei Multifunktionsjacken geht man eigentlich immer einen Kompromiss ein wenn diese für verschiedene Aktivitäten herhalten soll.

20.000 Wassersäule und verschweißte Nähte schließen eine ausreichende Atmungsaktivität über das Material aus, einzig über Reißverschlüsse lässt sich ausreichend Luft zirkulieren.

Weitere Funktionen für verschiedene Aktivitäten wären Dampfdurchlässigkeit und Winddichtigkeit. 

Schnelle schweisstreibene Sportarten haben andere Anforderungen als langsame Wanderungen. Klettern hat ggf. nochmals andere Anforderungen was Robustheit angeht, usw..

Gute Hersteller hat  @fetty bereits aufgeführt. Norröna gehört auf jedenfall mit dazu, ergänzend würde ich noch folgende Marken hinzufügen: Patagonia, Marmot, Rab und Montane.

Nicht mehr ganz Neu am Markt, aber doch einer der modernsten Multifunktionsstoffe ist NeoShell. Guck Dir mal die Marmot Nabu Jacket an. Wie gut solch eine Wunderjacke funktioniert, weiß ich nicht, da ich mir keine kaufen würde.

Ich bevorzuge lieber die klassische Zwiebelvariante und kaufe mir die Klamotte für ein bestimmtes Einsatzgebiet. Ich kaufe auch keine Jacken mit Membran, da die Funktion dieser meist eine andere komplett ausschließt, egal was die Hersteller da predigen.


----------



## worrest-t (20. April 2013)

fetty schrieb:


> Die Norrona ist zweilagig und deshalb nicht nur nicht geeignet fÃ¼r RucksÃ¤cke Ã¼ber 6 kg, sondern auch nicht wirklich robust. Die fÃ¤llt eher unter die Rubrik Notjacke - nicht fÃ¼r den tÃ¤glichen Gebrauch.
> Halfzip taugt ebenfalls nicht wirklich fÃ¼r den vielfÃ¤ltigen Einsatz...
> 
> FÃ¼r deine AktivitÃ¤ten und deine Anforderungen, sofern du diese auch regelmÃ¤ssig machst, wirst zum UVP von 300 â¬ keine Jacke finden.
> ...



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r deine Antwort. Ich habe mein Budget mal meinem Einsatzzweck angepasst und die beiden oben genannten rausgeworfen.

Gefallen tun mir jetzt am meisten:

HÃ¤glÃ¶fs Spitz II Jacke (399â¬)





Norrona falketind (499â¬)





Wobei die Norrona nicht fÃ¼r diesen Preis den Weg zu mir nach Hause finden wÃ¼rde. Aber ich werde mal die Augen offen halten nach ein paar guten Angeboten.

Auf jedenfall habe ich gemerkt, das bei meinem Einsatzzweck nur eine Gore-Tex Pro Shell Jacke in Frage kommt. Die Marken Arcteryx, Bergans, The North Face fallen bei mir raus, entweder sie gefallen mir nicht oder sie sind zu teuer/ zu wenig Features.

GruÃ

Christian


----------



## vitaminc (20. April 2013)

> Auf jedenfall habe ich gemerkt, das bei meinem Einsatzzweck nur eine Gore-Tex Pro Shell Jacke in Frage kommt



eVent Shell ??
NeoShell ??


----------



## worrest-t (20. April 2013)

@Zischerl1971
Hi Danke, ja die Addidas Jacken sind echt sehr günstig, werde mal die Augen offen halten. Die Bergans sagen mir vom Design garnicht zu.

 @vitaminc
Ja über die Kompromisse bin ich mir bewusst. Leider habe ich als Student nicht das Geld mir verschiedene Jacken speztiell für die verschiedenen Einsatzzwecke zu kaufen. Versuche da eher grad was zu finden, was viele Jahre hält und dann nochmal ergänzt werden kann.

Die Marmot Jacken finde ich sehr interessant, werde da die Augen auch mal offenhalten. Die anderen Hersteller gefallen mir optisch nicht.

Mit deinem Hinweis: Event Shell und Neo Shell kann ich nichts anfangen. Finde keine Hersteller die das in ihren Jacken haben. Du meinst wahrscheinlich, das nicht nur Pro Shell gut ist sondern auch die von dir genannten - richtig?

Vielen Dank für die weiteren Anregungen


----------



## vitaminc (20. April 2013)

@worrest-t
GoreTex ProShell
Polartec NeoShell 
eVent Shell

Das sind alles Multifunktions-Materialien, die angeblich alles können. Alle haben Ihre Stärken & Schwächen, aber trotzdem: alle kochen auch nur mit Wasser.

Das was Du haben willst, gibt es meiner Meinung nicht.

Anstatt 300 EUR in eine sehr teure Jacke zu investieren, kannst Du genauso auch 3 x 100 EUR investieren. 

NeoShell wird z.B. von der Marmot Nabu Jacket verwendet.
eVent Shell findet man z.B. bei Rab.

GoreTex, natürlich auch alle anderen, sind Marken, die sich diese auch teuer bezahlen lassen. 

Nehmen wir mal mich als Beispiel:
Ich habe eine Norröna Svalberd Flex 1 (1-Lagen Softshell), gute atmungsaktivtät, 85% Winddicht, robust, langer Schnitt, Lüftungsreißverschlüsse, gute Zips, perfekte Paßform für meine Größe, keine Kapuze. Für mich die erste Wahl, egal welche Saison, genauso nehme ich die Jacke für alle mögliche Wanderungen, Touren und sogar im Alltag. Für mich ne gute Allroundjacke. Preis, ca. 150 EUR.

Wenn es regnet, nehm ich neuerdings ne Dakine Blitz Regenjacke, die speziell nur für Regen konzipiert ist, nicht allzu schwer, gutes Packmaß, tut was Sie soll, aber man schwitzt halt tierisch drunter. Lässt sich für alle Aktivitäten im Freien nutzen. Bezahlt habe ich 89 EUR.

Mehr Jacken brauch ich nicht, Rest wird über Zwiebelprinzip gesteuert, d.h. passende Unterwäsche im Winter, Polyester/Nylon Shirts, Flies-Shirts, in allen Variationen (Kurz, Lang, Dünn, Dick). Damit lässt sich immer das passende Outfit für das Wetter finden und ich bleibe: FLEXIBEL!

Mit einer 3-Lagen Jacke ist man dermaßen unflexibel, weil im Sommer kaum brauchbar, und ansonsten immer funktionell ein Kompromiss.

Meine Windstopper-Jacke mit Membran hängt seit über 1 Jahr im Schrank, brauch ich nicht mehr, seitdem sind für mich Jacken mit Membran schlichtweg gestorben.


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. April 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Leider habe ich als Student nicht das Geld mir verschiedene Jacken speziell fÃ¼r die verschiedenen Einsatzzwecke zu kaufen. Versuche da eher grad was zu finden, was viele Jahre hÃ¤lt und dann nochmal ergÃ¤nzt werden kann.


 
da wunderts mich doch das du eben als Student bereit bist gut 300â¬ fÃ¼r ne "bessere" Regenjacke hinzulegen.

die hardshell-jacken sind meist laut durch das harte Nylon gewebe eben sehr raschelig bei Bewegung das nervt schon bei hin und wieder verwenden, das ganze jahr mit sowas rumlaufen?
hast so ne jacke schon mal lÃ¤nger angehabt zweckt dieses lÃ¤rms den die machen?

 und sie sind alles andere als 365 tage im jahr verwendbar, eben nur begrenzt einsetzbar, sprich im sommer Ã¼ber 15Â° werden sie zu totallen schwitztÃ¼ten um im winter unter null grad friert Wasserdampf in den poren ein und wird ebenfalls...

das sind spezialisierte jacken die man aus ganz bestimmten grÃ¼nden kauft meist im Bergsteiger Bereich aber definitiv nicht als 365 tage jacke.

wie eben @vitaminc schon richtig sagt wenn man sich sowas mal angetan hat, und bishen Ã¼ber die unsinigkeit nachdenkt, will man es niemals wieder tun.

nimm lieber ne echte universelle jacke ohne membranmist drin gibt genug top jacken im ~50â¬ Bereich und ne kompakte leichte Regenjacke die einfach nur dicht hÃ¤lt im notfall, eben nur dann verwendet wird wenn man sie braucht, mal im ernst wie oft kommt man in echten regen im laufe des jahres 20x?
solche gibt's fÃ¼r 10-30â¬ in massen.


----------



## worrest-t (20. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @worrest-t
> GoreTex ProShell
> Polartec NeoShell
> eVent Shell
> ...



Vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag, das ist sehr interessant.

Ich besitze eine Mammut Soft Shell Jacke (ohne Kapuze) und eine Jack Wolfskin (Texapore) Doppeljacke mit Fleece zum rausnehmen. 

Haupteinsatzweck ist die Fahrt zur Arbeit mit dem Fahrrad. Da muss ich zur Mittagszeit 10 Kilometer fahren und dann in der Nacht zurück. In meinem Rucksack 24 Liter hab ich wenig Platz für 2 Jacken und auch keine Lust 2 mitzuschleppen. Ich fahre das Ganze Jahr und bei jedem Wetter. Bisher habe ich immer die Jack Wolfskin Jacke mit und wenn ich mal mutig bin fahre ich im Sommer mit der Soft Shell und komme dabei oft in einen Dauerregen. So komme ich öfter nass auf der Arbeit an. Aber irgendwie hab ich auch das Problem, das mir oft im Winter zu kalt mit Fleece, zu warm ohne, im Sommer zu heiß mit Regenjacke und nass wenn ich nur die Soft Shell mitnehme.

Im Sommer kommen dann Aktivitäten wie Mountainbike fahren, Klettern und Wandern dazu. Im Winter bin ich sehr sehr selten unterwegs.

Wenn ich jetzt weiter darüber Nachdenke scheint deine Lösung wesentlich plausibler zu sein. Liebäugel auch schon länger mit der Mammut Ultimate Hoody, die ist wasserabweisender als meine jetzige und hat noch ne Kapuze. Aber was nehme ich als Regenjacke??? Mein problem ist, dass billige Regenjacken rausfallen, da ich auf der Arbeit nicht verschwitzt ankommen will. Leichte Gore Tex Active Shell fallen wegen dem Rucksack raus. Also was sollte ich zusätzlich zu einer Soft Shell nehmen, was Regendicht ist, Atmungsaktiv und mit einem Rucksack funktioniert?

 @vitaminc Hast du nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## lorenz4510 (20. April 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Mein problem ist, dass billige Regenjacken rausfallen, da ich auf der Arbeit nicht verschwitzt ankommen will. Leichte Gore Tex Active Shell fallen wegen dem Rucksack raus.


 
im starken dauerregen dichten alle jacken nachezu zu 100% egal ob 10â¬ oder 500â¬ ab weil.
1. die Luftfeuchtigkeit fast bei ~100% liegt, somit findet praktisch kein echter feuchtigkeitsaustausch mehr statt da die luft ja schon die maximale menge an wasser aufgenommen hat die mÃ¶glich ist.
2. das aussengewebe mit wasser durchtrÃ¤nkt wird und somit die jacke an sich auch schon vÃ¶llig abdichtet.

ich hab ne 20â¬ Regenjacke die ich das ganze jahr verwende immer im Rucksack und ne 350â¬ Event hardshell die ich eben nur bestimmte alpin Anwendungen habe und die mit das beste membranmaterial was es gibt, im fall von starken Dauerregen verhalten sich beide jacken zu 95% gleich.

bei ner Regenjacke ist im grunde nur wichtig sie soll ordentlich wasserdicht sein, was in allen Preisklassen mal nicht ganz hinhauen will.
 und angenehm zu tragen sollte sie sein dacher ausprobieren.
fÃ¼r mich war noch als immer dabei Regenjacke packmass und gewicht wichtig aber im grunde sind die meisten ordentlichen Regenjacke recht kompakt.

wo genau ist deiner Meinung nach der sonderliche unterschied?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xaviberlin (20. April 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Liebäugel auch schon länger mit der Mammut Ultimate Hoody, die ist wasserabweisender als meine jetzige und hat noch ne Kapuze.



Ich hab sie in der Wintervariante (Ultimate Inuit), mittlerweile schon die zweite, weil die erste unschön Kontakt mit Asphalt hatte. Eine halbe Stunde Regen auf dem Rad hält sie auf jeden Fall aus, ohne nennenswert durchzunässen, durch die Unterarmreißverschlüsse kann man die Temperatur auch ganz gut regulieren. Insgesamt wirklich empfehlenswert, da sie auch keine Probleme mit Rucksäcken (40 l, voll) hat.


----------



## vitaminc (21. April 2013)

@worrest-t



> das mir oft im Winter zu kalt mit Fleece, zu warm ohne





> Im Winter bin ich sehr sehr selten unterwegs.





> Hast du nen Tipp für mich?



Nur damit ich es richtig verstanden habe:
Zur Arbeit fährst Du auch im Winter mit Rad, aber sportliche Aktivitäten wie MTB, Klettern, etc. vorwiegend nur in wärmeren Jahreszeiten/Tagen ?

Die Mammut Ultimate Hoody ist sicher eine gute Jacke. Ist halt ne klassische 3-Layer Jacke mit Membran, wird bestimmt oft gekauft weil "Mammut" drauf steht, außerdem in vielen Läden zu haben. Solche Jacken gibt es von nahezu jedem Hersteller, ich schätze in allen Preislagen. Für mich wäre die Jacke zu unflexibel, weil für Dauerregen nur bedingt zu gebrauchen, und an Tagen über ~5 Grad nicht zu gebrauchen, weil voraussichtlich zu warm für schweißtreibende Aktivitäten 

Wie @lorenz4510 schon richtig beschrieben hat, sind bereits viele günstige Regenjacken absolut dicht. Wichtig sind halt Packmaß (Paclite und Co.) und Gewicht, so dass man ne Regenjacke auch mal zusätzlich mitschleppen kann, wenn sich absoluter Dauerregen für die Tour oder Weg zur Arbeit angekündigt hat. 

Ich habe mir meine Regenjacke etwas weiter geschnitten ausgesucht, damit ich diese auch gut über andere Klamotten anziehen kann.

Wenn Du jetzt im Sommer zur Arbeit fährst, brauchst Du doch eigentlich gar keine Softshell. Meiner Meinung nach würde ne sehr leichte&dünne Windjacke reichen, und wenn du dich bisschen in das Thema Wetterprognosen einarbeitest, kannst Du vorher gut abschätzen ob es sich lohnt die Regenjacke mit einzupacken oder nicht.

Hier ein Beispiel für ne Windjacke:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k751/a12984/air-jacket-schwarz.html

Und sollte es Dir darunter mal zu kalt sein, dann ziehst Du einfach ein Fließ oder ein Polyester/Nylon Kurz oder Langarm Shirt darunter.

D.h. zu dieser Windjacke kaufst Du dir dann noch zusätzlich ne leichte Regenjacke mit geringem Packmaß.



> Aber irgendwie hab ich auch das Problem, das mir oft im Winter zu kalt mit Fleece, zu warm ohne



Deine Jack-Wolfskin Softshell und Fleece ist Dir zu kalt im Winter? - hab das jetzt leider nicht ganz verstanden, sorry.

Im Winter herscht bei mir Zwiebelprinzip. Ich habe von Odlo klassische Netzunterhemden (Ski-Unterwäsche) im Einsatz, meistens körpernah anliegend. Darüber dann je Nach Temperatur ein Midlayer in Form von Shirt oder Fleece. Darüber dann meine Softshell. Das geht bis zu ungefähr -10 Grad, aber ehrlich gesagt, bei solchen Temperaturen fahr ich dann kein Rad mehr.


----------



## worrest-t (21. April 2013)

Ok jetzt bin ich noch mehr Durcheinander  aber vielleicht ist das ja gut so.



> wo genau ist deiner Meinung nach der sonderliche unterschied?



Ok ich versuch es mal nicht aufgrund irgendwelcher Materialien zu Begründen, sondern erzähl mal ein paar praktische Situationen. 
Ich besitze eine The North Face HiVent Regenhose, die so ziemlich "dicht" ist. Wenn ich mit ihr in einem Regenschauer bei so 15 Grad unterwegs bin, bin ich außen trocken, aber innen fängt es schon mächtig an zu Schwitzen.
Meine Jack Wolfskin Texapor Jacke fühlt sich bei dem gleichen Einsatz weniger Nass und nach Hitzestau innen an.

Eigentlich bin ich auch mit meiner Jack Wolfskin Jacke zufrieden, sie hält nun schon seit 3 Jahren den Regen fern, hat keine Material Beschädigungen und hat damals 180 mit innen Fleece gekostet. Einzig was mich stört ist fehlende Unterarmbelüftung und das Gewicht.
Zurzeit wohnt meine Freundin in England und bei diversen Sideseeing Touren für unsere Familie, die zu besuch war, hat die Jack Wolfskin super Dienste geleistet. Wir waren den ganzen Tag draußen bei Dauerregen und abends kam ich ´trocken nach Hause. Daher fand ich die Idee einer Allroundjacke mit Unterarmbelüftung und geringem Gewicht einfach Ideal für meine Bedürfnisse.



> Wenn Du jetzt im Sommer zur Arbeit fährst, brauchst Du doch eigentlich gar keine Softshell. Meiner Meinung nach würde ne sehr leichte&dünne Windjacke reichen, und wenn du dich bisschen in das Thema Wetterprognosen einarbeitest, kannst Du vorher gut abschätzen ob es sich lohnt die Regenjacke mit einzupacken oder nicht.



Ja reicht auch meistens, hab von ONEIL ne Windjacke, die auch mal 5 Minuten Regenschauer übersteht. Die habe ich auch meistens im Sommer an. 



> D.h. zu dieser Windjacke kaufst Du dir dann noch zusätzlich ne leichte Regenjacke mit geringem Packmaß.



Ok, aber hat deiner Meinung nach eine 20 Regenjacke die gleichen Eigenschaften was Atmungsaktivität angeht wie andere Jacken ab 250. Hätte da eben glaube ich gerne eine Jacke die ich aufgrund vieler Features  (Unterarmbelüftung, Leicht, viele Taschen) bei vielen verschiedenen Aktivitäten anziehen kann. Klar ist das dann immer ein Kompromiss, aber ich brauche keine 3 Jacken (Softshell, Windjacke, Regenjacke) mitschleppen, weil ich 3 Tage im Harz unterwegs bin und Wechselhaftes Wetter vorhergesagt ist.

Was ich aber merke ist, dass ich keine Pro Shell brauch, da diese so derbe knistert. Die Vorteile von einer so teuren Jacke wären bei mir wohl überdiminsioniert.



> Deine Jack-Wolfskin Softshell und Fleece ist Dir zu kalt im Winter? - hab das jetzt leider nicht ganz verstanden, sorry.



Ja ich wollte damit sagen, dass ich meistens dann ohne Fleece fahr weil es nicht so kalt ist und mir abends dann aber wieder doch kalt ist, ich aber zu faul bin die dann jedesmal mitzuschleppen. Ich merke aber, das dieses Problem auch bei einer neuen Jacke bleiben wird.

Aber im Enddefekt bin ich jetzt verwirrter als vorher, aber schlauer. Ich tendiere nun stark zwischen einer neuen Soft Shell, da meine schon 5 Jahre alt ich und auch mit Imprägnierung kein Wasser abhält. Dazu würde ich jetzt zu einer leichten Regenjacke tendieren wie Gore Tex Packlite oder Mammut dritech sowas in der Richtung. 

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## vitaminc (21. April 2013)

@worrest-t


> Ok, aber hat deiner Meinung nach eine 20 Regenjacke die gleichen Eigenschaften was Atmungsaktivität angeht wie andere Jacken ab 250.



Regenjacke und Atmungsaktivität über das Material ist so ne Sache, ich glaube das eine schließt eigentlich das andere aus. Atmungsaktivität kann man durch Lüftungsreißverschlüsse schaffen, die an Stellen wie Unterarm, angebracht sind. Meine Dakine Blitz hat so etwas, bringt aber an wärmeren Tagen trotzdem kaum was, man schwitzt trotzdem.

GoreTex-Klamotten sind teuer, aber nicht nur wegen irgendeiner superduper-Membran, sondern auch wegen der Marke, meines Wissens werden Gebühren fällig, wenn ein Hersteller GoreTex verwenden will.



> Klar ist das dann immer ein Kompromiss, aber ich brauche keine 3 Jacken (Softshell, Windjacke, Regenjacke) mitschleppen, weil ich 3 Tage im Harz unterwegs bin und Wechselhaftes Wetter vorhergesagt ist.



Zum Wandern im Harz brauchst Du keine Windjacke, ob Du da ne klassische Regenjacke brauchst, naja, evtl. würde sogar so ein Regenponcho reichen, welches man über die Softshell anziehen kann.

Aber ich sehe schon, Du hast dich bereits irgendwie auf ne neue 3-Layer Softshell eingeschossen, evtl. auch wegen Marke, Optik, Aussehen, whatever...

Dann kauf halt einfach und gut ist!


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. April 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Ok, aber hat deiner Meinung nach eine 20â¬ Regenjacke die gleichen Eigenschaften was AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t angeht wie andere Jacken ab 250â¬.


 
natÃ¼rlich hat ne 300â¬ jacke ne super duper Membran die 4x atmungsaktiver ist als ne 20â¬ jacke, das ist aber nur bei nicht regen relevant, im echten dauerregen gibt's es wie ich dir sagen versucht habe keine atmungsaktivitÃ¤t.

somit wenn du die jacke rund um die Uhr anhaben willst auch bei schÃ¶nstem Sommerwetter geht bei ner teuren jacke mehr schweis raus, in dem punkt hast du recht.
aber membranjacken haben allgemein nen begrentzten einsatzbereich da sie ab einer bestimmten Temperatur und luftfeuchtigkeit nicht mehr funktionieren.
wiso willst du dir sowas dauerhaft antun.



worrest-t schrieb:


> HÃ¤tte da eben glaube ich gerne eine Jacke die ich aufgrund vieler Features  (UnterarmbelÃ¼ftung, Leicht, viele Taschen) bei vielen verschiedenen AktivitÃ¤ten anziehen kann.


zum punkt viele taschen und Features, ne unterarmbelÃ¼ftung kann bei Ã¼berhitzen sehr angenehm klimaregelnd sein in der jacke oder bei stark schwitzigen jacken bishen mithelfen den schweis rauszubekommen.
sowas finde ich bei allen jacken recht sinvoll auch wenn jacken dadurch bishen schwerer werden.

aber viele taschen sind eher sehr schlecht, da bei membranjacke jede naht mit Klebeband abgedichtet werden muss und taschen besonders viel und somit die funktionelle membranflÃ¤che verschwindet.
so kann die jacke durchaus mal aus 40% tesaband bestehen der rest bleibt tatsÃ¤chlich nutzbare membranflÃ¤che.
das Ergebnis ist um so mehr plunder dran um so schwitziger, so kann selbst die beste membranjacke zu ner grÃ¶ssseren schwitztÃ¼te werden als ne dicounterjacke.
ausserdem sind diese ganzen mit Klebeband abgeklebten stellen alles zusÃ¤tzliche potenzielle Schwachstellen da solche KlebebÃ¤nder gelegentlich mal abgehen und wider angeklebt werden mÃ¼ssen da dort sonst regen durchgeht.

da ist weniger durchaus mehr.

wie gesagt so ne 3-lagen harshell oder softshell find ich fÃ¼r deinen wunsch es immer benutzen zu kÃ¶nnen ne sehr schlechte Idee, aber ich hab dir zumindest versucht die unangenehmen Sachen die es mit sich bringt zu beschreiben.

ne 1-lagen softshell oder windbreaker ist das obtimum fÃ¼rs ganze jahr, diese jackenarten halten den typisch deutschen Nieselregen auch locker aus ohne das wasser durchgeht oder du nass wirst ohne ne Membran reingeklebt zu haben und bei echtem starkregen zieht man erst ne Regenjacke an.

nur so mal um es zu erwÃ¤hnen, in den letzten tagen war bei uns in Bayern nur popliger Nieselregen und ich wurde draussen nie nass ohne Regenjacke.


----------



## worrest-t (21. April 2013)

> Aber ich sehe schon, Du hast dich bereits irgendwie auf ne neue 3-Layer Softshell eingeschossen, evtl. auch wegen Marke, Optik, Aussehen, whatever...



Ganz im Gegenteil! Ich bin schonmal von 3 Schicht Jacken ala Gore Tex Wg und möchte gerne drei Jacken kombinieren. Meine Oneil Windjacke trage ich an Sommerlichen Tagen. Die Jack Wolfskin hab ich für den Allroundeinsatz. Jetzt möchte ich gerne meine Soft Shell erneuern, weil ich gerne eine Unterarmbelüftung und ein neues Design haben möchte. Dies soll auch meine Alltagsjacke werden. Dazu möchte ich eine Regenjacke die leicht ist und Unterarmbelüftungen hat. 

Für die Regenjacke habe ich mit der Empfehlung einer Dakine Blitz wschon einen guten Anhaltspunkt.
Bei der Softshell bin ich mir unsicher. So wie ich das verstanden habe sind 3 Layer Soft Shell gegenüber 1 Layer mehr Wasserabweisend was zu lLasten der atmungsaktivität geht. Daher empfielt ihr 1 Layer Soft Shell, da ich für den Regen ja eh eine Regenjacke im Gepäck hab. Könntet ihr mir ein paar 1 Layer Softshell Jacken empfehlen?

  @lorenz4510
Danke für die genaue Erklärung, 3 Layer Hard und Softshell fallen bei mir nun raus.

Edit:

Was haltet ihr von der Norrona felketind flex1 Jacke? Das ist eine einlagen Softshell, die mir vom Design, Features und Preis liegen würde.

Schönen Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zischerl1971 (21. April 2013)

Praktischer Vorschlag: schau' dir halt mal im Geschäft versch. Jacken an. Das "derbe Knistern" von Pro Shell z.B. ist halt immer sehr subjektiv...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. April 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Norrona felketind flex1 Jacke? Das ist eine einlagen Softshell, die mir vom Design, Features und Preis liegen würde.


 
aus technischer sicht ist es etwas was eben in dein suchprofil past.
soll ne recht gute jacke sein ob der preis/Leistung stimmt kann ich ned sagen da ich sie noch nie in der Hand hatte.

hier kommt allerdings wieder was zu bedenken , wie du anfangs sagtest du suchst ne jacke mit...3 Punkt Kaupuze (gute Verstellbarkeit)

obs jetzt direkt ne 3 wege Verstellung sein soll, ich hatte schon 2 wege Justierungen die besser als manch eine 3 wege ist.
aber grundsätzlich für ne immer dabei jacke ist sowas aus meiner sicht fast unerlässlich,eben ne "ordentliche" kaputze da sie bei leichtem schauer schützt oder eben bei wind oder bei kälte ne mütze ersetzen kann, und richtig gute Konstruktionen sogar im winter mütze schall und Gesichtsmaske unnötig machen.

nicht so ein müllsack mit nem Gummiband-gummizug drin das man sich überzieht, welcher bei 90% aller jacken dabei ist sondern ne ordentliche.
wenn dann bei einer guten 2-3 wege regelung noch ein vernünftiger schirm draufbebaut wurde, ist sowas fast in jeder wettersituation, Sportart und Freizeit Gold wert und will man nie mehr missen.

bei ner nur Regenjacke ist die billige regentütenmütze ok da sie ja nur im Extremfall den kopf oder besser gesacht die harre bei mir trocken halten soll, dauerhaft mit so ner Mülltüte rumlaufen ist ein no go.

und die flex1 jacke hat da eben nix.


----------



## vitaminc (21. April 2013)

> Was haltet ihr von der Norrona felketind flex1 Jacke? Das ist eine einlagen Softshell, die mir vom Design, Features und Preis liegen würde.



Ich habe auch ne Norrona mit Flex1, perfekte Ganzjahresjacke.
Die Ärmel sind recht lange, und generell merkt man dass der Schnitt eher Europäisch/Groß ist.

Die Falketind scheint wohl fast die gleiche Jacke zu sein wie ich sie habe, nur mit Kapuze und nochmal 100 teurer. Den Preis finde ich schon ziemlich heftig, aber Norröna ist halt generell ne teure Marke.

Ich habe bei meiner Softshell bislang noch keine Kapuze vermisst, habe ne Notfall-Mütze im Rucksack.


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. April 2013)

aso gibt da mehrere jacken mit der Bezeichnung flex1.

jo das mit kapuze ist halt ne persönliche Entscheidung ob man will oder nicht aber ne mütze kann ne top kapuze nicht ansatzweise ersetzen.

manche Hersteller lassen sich ne kapuze oder kapuzenkonstruktion ordentlich entlohnen mit der Begründung zusatzentwicklung, aufwendige Konstruktion,usw...
50-100 ist eher die regel bei hochwertigen produkten, hab schon jacken gesehn wo für die kaputze 200 Aufpreis verlangt wird.

und da ist eben entscheident wie gut die ganze kapuze durchdacht ist, manchen würde ich glatt die 100 zugestehn aufgrund der extremen verbesserung und deutlich grösseren Einsetzbarkeit der jacke.


----------



## vitaminc (21. April 2013)

@lorenz4510
Flex1 steht meines Wissens für ne 1-Layer Softshell bei Norröna.

Ich habe die Svalbard Flex 1: http://www.sportler.com/sportlerSho...lytics-DE-de&gclid=CL_N47SK3LYCFYhf3godfEsARg

Kapuze finde ich bei einer Regenjacke absolut Pflicht, hingegen bei einer Softshell ich durchaus darauf verzichten kann, auch wenn ich das nächste Mal definitiv auch zu einer mit Kapuze tendieren würde. Für kalte Tage habe ich dennoch spezielle Mützen, um die Ohren zu wärmen usw..

Hier noch ein netter Test zur Falketind Flex1:
http://www.gutgeruestet.com/bekleidung/testbericht-norrona-falketind-flex1-jacket/


----------



## heuchler (22. April 2013)

Eine vernünftig sitzende und verstellbare Kapuze zu erhalten ist auch nicht gerade unproblematisch. Wenn dann noch die Nähte dicht sein sollen... das geht schon mal ins Geld. Ob das nun 100 Euro Aufpreis wert ist.. naja. Aber eine extra Mütze, wasserabweisend, klein verstaubar etc. kostet auch nicht wenig. 
Ich kenne das Spiel selber, und beim Wandern zum Beispiel ist es unglaublich nervig wenn man keine korrekt sitzende Kapuze auf dem Schädel hat. Schlussendlich zupft man ständig daran rum weil sie entweder zu wenig schützt, oder es reinzieht, oder sie im Gesicht landet..
Wenn es dann noch die Option gibt sie so einzustellen dass ein Kletterhelm drunter passt (er spricht ja selber noch das Klettern an) - optimal!

Je nach körperlicher Statur würde ich mal bei Larca schauen. 
Hatte letzens selber eine 3 Lagenjacke hier, war im Angebot. Verarbeitungsqualität gut, Funktional, leicht längere Ärmel am Handrücken, verstellbare Kapuze. 
War mir leider zu weit. Ich fand sie wirklich klasse, zumal sie 3x günstiger war als meine Fjällräven (die ich aber keineswegs mehr missen möchte!).
Ist halt blöd wenn man lang und dürr ist... eigentlich passen dann nur teure Klamotten


----------



## Aldar (22. April 2013)

kenn m ich in diesem preis/sportsegment nicht so aus, aber heute auf einer meiner standard morgenkaffeseiten gesehn 

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/berghaus-hardshell-velum-ii-gore-tex-herren2.html


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_worrest-t_
> 
> 
> Regenjacke und Atmungsaktivität über das Material ist so ne Sache, ich glaube das eine schließt eigentlich das andere aus.


 

sorry, aber das stimmt nicht !

3 Lagen erreichen bei 20.000 mm Wassersäule eine Atmungsaktivität von nahezu 50.000 mm !

Meine Bikejacke, die Helium von Bergans, ist 2.5-lagig und hat ne 20.000 Wassersäule mit 40.000 Atumungsaktivität.

Das eine Regenjacke kein luftiges Trikot ist, setzen wir jetzt mal voraus !


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2013)

@fetty


> 3 Lagen erreichen bei 20.000 mm Wassersäule eine Atmungsaktivität von nahezu 50.000 mm !



Das mag sein, nur in der Praxis bei schweißtreibenden Aktivitäten schwitzt man in den Jacken trotzdem wie Hölle. Während es regnet bringt die Atmungsaktivität sowieso nicht viel, und wenn es nicht regnet, gibt es sehr viele Jacken mit weitaus besserer Atmungsaktivität, z.B. 1-Layer Softshell.


----------



## Kharne (22. April 2013)

Das sind nette Marketingzahlen, die nix darüber aussagen, ob das ne Dampfhölle ist oder nicht.
Was allerdings immer stimmt: Keine Jacke kann bei Dauerregen noch vernünftig atmen, da 
die Luft keine Feuchtigkeit mehr aufnehmen kann...

Ich war im Winter jetzt bis -5 Grad mit ner einlagigen Sfotshell vom Odlo unterwegs, drunter 
Zwiebelprinzip, bei 10 Grad mit T-Shirt wars mir fast zu warm! Hab jetzt noch ne Odlo Windbreaker, 
die funktioniert richtig gut, bei 10 Grad mit nem dickeren Trikot ist das richtig angenehm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heuchler (22. April 2013)

Um noch ein wenig klugzuschei**n.. 

Atmungsaktivität heißt NICHT dass man darin nicht schwitzt, wird ja gerne mal gedacht.
Zudem benötigt man eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Innen- und Außenbereich sonst funktioniert der Spaß nicht. Man kann es sich wie beim Lüften in der Bude vorstellen.

Draußen knackig kalt, Innen warm = super zum Lüften. Feuchtigkeit geht nach draußen.
Draußen 30 Grad und innen 20... suboptimal weil zwar "frische" Luft reinkommt, aber eben auch Feuchtigkeit.

Vielleicht meint worrest aber Folgendes?
Eine Jacke die sich vollsaugt, verliert die Atmungsaktivität da die Microporen im Material keine Chance haben den Wasserdampf durchzulassen. Gleiches gilt für Schmutz (Staub, Dreck..).
Eine Jacke mit Membran muss gepflegt (imprägniert) und gewaschen werden. Eine schmutzige Jacke dessen Imprägnierung nachlässt und die nass wird ist da noch besser.. die Feuchtigkeit bindet den Dreck und verstopft somit alles.

Die äußerliche Imprägnierung ist dazu da, dass das Wasser abperlt und eben nicht im Oberstoff versickert, was wiederum suboptimal wäre. Außerdem gibt es eine Art Reinigungseffekt, das Wasser perlt ab und nimmt den Dreck mit.

Klugschei..r hat nun seinen Senf beigetragen. 

Danke


----------



## Fahrenheit (22. April 2013)

Moin,

also ich halte es so:
1.) zum Wandern: Regenponcho (25) 
2.) Biken: Windstopperjacke (150), bei Dauer- oder Starkregen: günstige Regenjacke drüber (20).
3.) Klettern: bei Starkregen nicht empfehlenswert , wenn´s sein muss siehe 2.)

Je nach Temperatur Zwiebelprinzip.

Eine Jacke für ALLE Zwecke zu finden, ist glaube ich schwierig.
Ein Problem stellt der Rucksack dar, der bei dem hohen Gewicht die Beschichtung kaputt macht.
Allein deshalb würde ich mir nie eine Regenjacke für mehrere hundert  kaufen und habe zum Wandern daher den Regenponcho gewählt: da brauche ich nicht mal eine Regenhülle für den Rucksack, denn der geht über den Rucksack drüber.
Bin damit noch nie nass geworden.
Geht natürlich beim Biken nicht, deshalb siehe 2.)

Darüberhinaus wurde mir das mal empfohlen:

http://www.bergzeit.de/montura-magic-g-jacket-rot.html

Fahrenheit


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

es muss immer im Verhältnis stehen ... was mache ich mit der Jacke und was soll die Jacke können, dass es "Oberteile" mit besserer Atmungsaktivität gibt als 3 Lagenjacken ist ja nicht das Thema! Softshells sind nun mal genau wie 3-Lagenhardshells keine Alleskönner - der Besitz des einen ersetzt nicht das andere.
  @Kharne: ... Es sind keine Marketingzahlen, sondern Werte die im Labor entstehen. Hierbei wird mit Druck Feuchtigkeit durch die Membran gedrückt. Diese Werte sind selbige ...
bzgl. Regen und Temperatur: Es ist immer die Frage was trage ich drunter und welches Temperaturgefälle haben wir ... beides ist Voraussetzung für ein angenehmes Klima und die Erreichung der "Labor"-Werte.


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

heuchler schrieb:


> Um noch ein wenig klugzuschei**n..
> 
> Atmungsaktivität heißt NICHT dass man darin nicht schwitzt, wird ja gerne mal gedacht.
> Zudem benötigt man eine Temperaturdifferenz zwischen Innen- und Außenbereich sonst funktioniert der Spaß nicht. Man kann es sich wie beim Lüften in der Bude vorstellen.
> ...


 
Sorry das ich klug********, alles richtig was du sagst ... bloß besteht nicht jede Membran zwangsläufig aus Microporen und somit ist nicht immer ein vollgesaugtes Obermaterial das Ende der Wasserdichte und der Atmungsaktivität.


----------



## heuchler (22. April 2013)

Hasse rääscht..können wir gerne ausweiten 
Hat nicht sogar Bergans was anderes im Einsatz? Dermitex oder sowas? Hattest Du das mal an? Würde mich mal interessieren (gerne auch per pn)


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

jop Bergans, Kjus, Spyder, J. Lindeberg ... sind Firmen die Dermizax benutzen!
Vorteile:
100% Biologisch abbaubar
Keine Poren die verstopfen können
je mehr Bewegung desto atmungsaktiver 
200% dehnbar in alle Richtungen 
.
.
.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. April 2013)

fetty schrieb:


> Sorry das ich klug********, alles richtig was du sagst ... bloß besteht nicht jede Membran zwangsläufig aus Microporen und somit ist nicht immer ein vollgesaugtes Obermaterial das Ende der Wasserdichte und der Atmungsaktivität.


 
doch es ist ende egal ob dermizax, gore, Event oder sonst was jede Membran besteht aus so einer porenkonstruktion egel ob microporös oder nonporöse.
ausgenommen sind nur Regenjacken oder eben wetterschutzjacken die ein völlig anderes Prinzip als ne Membran verwenden.

und da diese membransachen einfach gesagt eben totaler mist sind um sie dauerhaft anzuhaben ,wurden ja schon einige Nachteile genannt, und im regen nur regendichtheit relevant ist, soll man sich genau diese art von .... nicht als dauerjacke antun.

es geht ja in dem beitrag nicht drum die beste Regenjacke zu finden, da jede jacke die wasserdicht ist schon den zweck erfüllt sondern um ne optimale immer dabei und immer an jacke.


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

Dermizax hat *keine* Poren. Es sind freie Moleküle. Du widersprichst Dir alleine durch die Aussage ...



> jede Membran besteht aus so einer porenkonstruktion egel ob *microporös oder nonporöse*


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. April 2013)

woll ma jetzt Physik diskutieren?
was ist ein freies Molekül?

gore hat mini löcher dermizax hat "bewegliche" löcher wenns dir besser gefällt.

selber bezeichnen sie es als Die Wassermoleküle werden durch die intermolukularen Räume der Membran nach außen transportiert.
in der Praxis kondensiert mehr wasser an der jackeninnenseite als bei gore und Event Membranen.

tatsache ist nun mal das alle Membranen egal ob ptfe oder PU mit den gleichen Problemen zu kämpfen haben, ein bestimmtes temperaturgefälle nötig, bei hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit totalausfall genauso wie bei warmen wetter, im frost kämpfen die Membranen wieder mit anderen problemchen.

solltest mal ne dermixaz ausprobieren bevor du sowas hochjubelst, ich habs zumindest hinter mir vor ~6 jahren ne dermixaz EV und ich hab geschwitzt wie in nem plastiksack.

und da ich eben nachezu alle namhaften membranhersteller durch habe oder in besitz ausser von sympatex hatte ich noch nie was, hat das nen berechtigten grund warum ich von diesen schwitztüten abrate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

Der Threadstarter sucht eine gute wasserdichte Allroundjacke für bestimmte Aktivitäten. Für die die er genannt hat, ist eine 3-Lagen Jacke die beste Wahl, egal mit welcher Membran.

Welche Erfahrungen und unter welchen Umständen du Die gemacht hast ist nicht wirklich nachvollziehbar und stellt somit eine rein subjektive Meinung dar.sorry.

Das eine 3-Lagenjacke Vor- und Nachteile hat und man sie vielleicht ab einer gewissen Temperatur einfach ausziehen sollte, ist denke ich kein Geheimnis.

Das Membranen Temperaturunterschiede brauchen ist richtig ... stellt aber keinen Mangel dar. 

3-Lagenjacken werden in vielen sportlichen Bereichen seit Jahren eingesetzt ... hier für gibt es keinen Ersatz am Markt. Das mag man jetzt positiv oder negativ bewerten, ändert aber die Tatsache nicht.

Über Physik kann ich dir leider nicht viel erzählen und möchte auch dein sicherlich hohes Knowhow nicht mit meinem vergleichen.



> solltest mal ne dermixaz ausprobieren bevor du sowas hochjubelst


 
zu diesem Punkt kann ich Dir nur sagen, dass ich das beruflich mache.


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2013)

@fetty


> Der Threadstarter sucht eine gute wasserdichte Allroundjacke für bestimmte Aktivitäten. Für die die er genannt hat, ist eine 3-Lagen Jacke die beste Wahl, egal mit welcher Membran



Du meinst also, dass eine 3-Layer Jacke einer flexiblen Zwiebellösung überlegen ist?


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

nein niemals ... sie ist ein Teil dieser Zwiebellösung


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2013)

@fetty
Dann sind wir bei diesem Punkt zumindest mal d'accor 

Nur ab wann und wie oft solch eine Jacke beim Biken als wirklich "sinnvoll" eingestuft werden kann, das ist mir noch nicht ganz klar, oder ist halt individuell zu sehen. 

Von der Priorität stufe ich eine 3-Layer Jacke, zumindest bei meinem Fahrstil und den klimatischen Zonen in denen ich unterwegs bin, als eher gering ein. Da priorisiere ich lieber meine 1-Layer Softshell und ne klassische günstige Regenjacke, da ist dann wenigstens auch der finanzielle Schaden nicht so groß wenn ich mal mit samt Jacke ins Gebüsch, auf Fels oder andere fiese Stellen fliege, die gewisse Beschädigungen an der Klamotte hervorrufen können.

Bei Wander und Trekkingtouren, oder auch mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, sieht das natürlich ggf. anders aus.


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

als reine Bikejacke würde ich keine 3 - Lagenjacke nehmen ... da aber soweit ich mich erinner ... Klettern, Bergsteigen, Wandern vielleicht sogar Skifahren oder Tourengehen und Biken im Raum steht ist das die einzige Möglichkeit. 
Die 2- oder 1-Lagige Jacke ist zum Biken top, auch weil sie im Vergleich (gleiche Membran) atmungsaktiver ist, nicht aber robust genug um beim Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Wandern zu bestehen... und man könnte eher mit der 3 - Lagen Jacke biken wie mit der 2 - Lagen Jacke einen 15 kg Rucksack tragen oder tägliche Beasnpruchung z.B. am Berg wegstecken.
Alles im Allem ist es halt sehr schwierig. 

Ist das Buget begrenzt, ist auch ein günstige Regenjacke fürs Bike und eine mittelpreisige Outdoorjacke für den Rest eher sinnvoll.


----------



## Deleted 235477 (22. April 2013)

Mein Zeltboden hat 10.000 Wassersäule, den kann ich in einer Pfütze aufbauen und mit 2Leuten (150Kg) 8Std Liegen und es kommt nichts durch.

Meine Wanderjacke hat 5000 und hält 12Std Dauer Regen und wind Stand.

Für was Braucht man eine  Wassersäule von 20.000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (22. April 2013)

@_fetty_
naja dann halt so in deiner welt ist die einzige Möglichkeit mit ner jacke durchzukommen ne "dicke" und raschelige dicke 3-lagige regenschwitzjacke und in meiner eben nicht.


da es in mindestens 80% der tage im jahr definitiv nicht regnet folter ich mich nicht unnötig.

nur als Beispiel wenn ich  sie heute anziehen würde und mit dem rad bei dem man ordentlich ins schwitzen kommt, gut 20 min unterwegs währe würde mit anfangen das wasser unter der jacke rauszutropfen, das soll deiner Meinung nach wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit sein?

diese monsterjacke haben durchaus ihre Existenzberechtigung, ich verwende sie auch, aber eben nur wofür sie gebaut wurde im reinen alpinbereich wo man teils wochenlang mit nem 15-20kg übeladenen rucksatz rumlatschen muss und jede gewichtseinsparung was bring und man meist zwangsläufig nur eine jacke mitnehmen versucht und diese soll eben ne wasserdichte und robustere die auch felskontakt übersteht sein.

bei ALLEN anderen Anwendung ist so ein teil eher totaler quatsch und es gibt um längen besser Optionen.


----------



## vitaminc (22. April 2013)

> Die 2- oder 1-Lagige Jacke ist zum Biken top, auch weil sie im Vergleich (gleiche Membran) atmungsaktiver ist, nicht aber robust genug um beim Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Wandern zu bestehen... und man könnte eher mit der 3 - Lagen Jacke biken wie mit der 2 - Lagen Jacke einen 15 kg Rucksack tragen oder tägliche Beasnpruchung z.B. am Berg wegstecken.



Ach, so eng darf man das z.B. beim Wandern nicht sehen. Ich wandere auch problemlos mit meiner 1-Layer Softshell, Rucksackgewicht bis 10kg sind da kein Problem. Ab 10kg Rucksackgewicht geht es in Richtung Trekking/Mehrtagestouren, da kann man durchaus was "robusteres" wählen.

Klettern und Bergsteigen, vor allem im hochalpinen Gebirge, haben sicher nochmal andere Anforderungen an die Isolationswerte einer Jacke.

Ich denke es ist sinnvoll, jede Aktivität auch etwas detaillierter aufzubröseln, um die Anforderungen an Zubehör und Kleidung etwas genauer zu definieren.

So ne Kjus Jacke zum Ski fahren fand ich auch schon immer sehr schick, aber Preise von teilweise 600 EUR sind halt einfach überzogen, solange ich noch kein Ski-Profi bin


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

TeamAki schrieb:


> Mein Zeltboden hat 10.000 Wassersäule, den kann ich in einer Pfütze aufbauen und mit 2Leuten (150Kg) 8Std Liegen und es kommt nichts durch.
> 
> Meine Wanderjacke hat 5000 und hält 12Std Dauer Regen und wind Stand.
> 
> Für was Braucht man eine  Wassersäule von 20.000


 
ob man als Ottonormalverbraucher 20000 braucht ist natürlich fraglich ... aber es gibt nun mal unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete und -Orte.

... so jetzt bin ich raus aus dem Thread


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ach, so eng darf man das z.B. beim Wandern nicht sehen. Ich wandere auch problemlos mit meiner 1-Layer Softshell, Rucksackgewicht bis 10kg sind da kein Problem. Ab 10kg Rucksackgewicht geht es in Richtung Trekking/Mehrtagestouren, da kann man durchaus was "robusteres" wählen.
> 
> Klettern und Bergsteigen, vor allem im hochalpinen Gebirge, haben sicher nochmal andere Anforderungen an die Isolationswerte einer Jacke.
> 
> ...


 

doch nicht  ... Ein Softshell hat oft keine Membran hat es eine ist es kein 1-Lagiges sonst würdest du nur die Membran ohne Trägerstoff tragen . 2 - Lagen sind deshalb so empfindlich, weil die Membran auf einer Seite offenliegt und ständiger Reibung ausgesetzt ist ... 
Deshalb ist dein "Ein"-Lagiges Softshell vermutlich auch deinem Rucksack gewachsen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ach, so eng darf man das z.B. beim Wandern nicht sehen. Ich wandere auch problemlos mit meiner 1-Layer Softshell, Rucksackgewicht bis 10kg sind da kein Problem. Ab 10kg Rucksackgewicht geht es in Richtung Trekking/Mehrtagestouren, da kann man durchaus was "robusteres" wählen.


 
1- lagig heist ja nix anderes als nur gewebe wo nix draufgeklebt ist.
genauso ist ein simples t-shirt auch wenn mans genau deffiniert ein 1-lagiges textil.

und nur so nebenbei deine jacke hält auch 20kg und mehr aus ohne irgendwas selbst die ultraleicht windbreaker/softshells wie auch immer man sie nennen mag mit 60gramm und ner dicke eines taschentuchs halten 20kg rucksäcke aus ohne zu meckern.


bei den "übertriebenen" 3-lagen-Regenjacken wird die dritte lage nur draufgeklebt um die Membran von 2 seiten zu schützen weil dieses zeug nix aushält.


----------



## fetty (22. April 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> @_fetty_
> nur als Beispiel wenn ich  sie heute anziehen würde und mit dem rad bei dem man ordentlich ins schwitzen kommt, gut 20 min unterwegs währe würde mit anfangen das wasser unter der jacke rauszutropfen, das soll deiner Meinung nach wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit sein?


 

Was ist los mit dir ? 
Warum trägst du bei Sonnenschein und zweistelligen Temperaturen beim Biken eine Jacke ?
Wie kommst du darauf das ich gesagt habe, es wäre die einzige Möglichkeit? - ja, die sinnvolle Variante im Lagenbereich nicht die Einzige Möglichkeit sich zu kleiden !

Irgendwie glaube ich, du willst mich nicht verstehen oder ich verstehe dich nicht ... 

Wir halten das also einfach mal so fest:

Wir reden hier von einer Wind und Regenjacke - keinem Alleskönner und keiner Jacke die du immer in jeder Situation anhaben kannst aber in möglichst vielen!

Ich will dich nicht überzeugen, trag was du möchtest !
Ich habe mich nur am Thema beteiligt und die angesprochenen Jacken vom Threadstarter waren alles Lagenjacken ... hierzu habe ich Infos gegeben - mehr nicht.

Bitte verschone mich ...


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. April 2013)

fetty schrieb:


> Was ist los mit dir ?
> Warum trägst du bei Sonnenschein und zweistelligen Temperaturen beim Biken eine Jacke ?


 
bei uns ist es zwar 2 stelliger Bereich aber nicht sonig sondern stark bewölkt und sehr windig, logisch trag ich da ne jacke.

und genau dieses simple Beispiel zeigt das so ein 3-lagen teil keine lösung ist.

wir reden nicht aneinander vorbei es gibt schlicht und einfach nicht eine jacke für alles, die einzige echte Option ist ne 2 jacken Option um wirklich alles abzudecken, für regen ne Regenjacke und für alles andere eben die zweite.

und du must mich nicht überzeugen von etwas mir war nur ein wenig unbegreiflich das du ne massive Regenjacke als jacke für alles und jedes wetter empfehlen tuts oder selber benutzt.


----------



## worrest-t (23. April 2013)

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten hier, am Ende dieses Threads hab ich auf jedenfall mehr Wissen über Jacken erhalten und merke, dass es so wie immer im Leben verschiedene Vorlieben, Vorerfahrungen und Neigungen gibt.

Meine Wahl der Jacke ist noch nicht gefallen, aber ich denke ich weiß jetzt worauf ich achten muss und das mehrere Jacken den besseren Effekt erzielen als eine.

Schöne Grüße und sonnige Tage

Christian


----------



## flametop (23. April 2013)

Schau dich mal bei Mountain Equipment um.
Z.b. die hier aus Active Shell oder die hier aus Pro Shell.


----------



## fetty (23. April 2013)

worrest-t schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten hier, am Ende dieses Threads hab ich auf jedenfall mehr Wissen über Jacken erhalten und merke, dass es so wie immer im Leben verschiedene Vorlieben, Vorerfahrungen und Neigungen gibt.
> 
> Meine Wahl der Jacke ist noch nicht gefallen, aber ich denke ich weiß jetzt worauf ich achten muss und das mehrere Jacken den besseren Effekt erzielen als eine.
> 
> ...


 
Gerne Christian 
Rest per PN ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

@flametop
Also so richtig gelesen hast Du den Thread nicht? 

 @worrest-t


> Meine Wahl der Jacke ist noch nicht gefallen, aber ich denke ich weiß jetzt worauf ich achten muss und das mehrere Jacken den besseren Effekt erzielen als eine.



Dann mal viel Spaß beim Suchen, Anprobieren & Kaufen!


----------



## flametop (23. April 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @flametop
> Also so richtig gelesen hast Du den Thread nicht?



nein, ehrlich gesagt habe ich den thread nicht komplett studiert. aber soweit ich sehe wurde mountain equipment noch nicht genannt und die führen verschiedene gore-tex jacken in verschiedenen ausführungen.


----------



## kommando99 (23. April 2013)

3-Lagen Jacke für 300 Euro? Rab Momentum (eVent). 

Minimalistisches Design, technischer Schnitt, leicht, gute Kapuze. Nur der Frontzipper läuft etwas schwergängig. Von Neoshell würde ich abraten. Hat schon zu Beginn nur eine Wassersäule von 10.000mm, die sich nach ein paar mal waschen auch noch halbiert.


----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

@kommando99
Wie oft brauch man eine Wassersäule von mehr als 10.000mm ?


----------



## kommando99 (23. April 2013)

Hier geht es doch um eine Regenjacke, oder?


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. April 2013)

das Thema heist allroundjacke zum immer an haben, und es geht hier drum ob es sowas gibt.
nicht um überteuerte Regenjacken.


----------



## kommando99 (23. April 2013)

Folgendes steh im Startpost (was anderes hab ich auch nicht gelesen):



> Was wird gesucht:
> Es wird eine trendige Jacke als *3. Bekleidungsschicht* gesucht, die lange halten soll und im Sommer sowie im Winter (dann mit 2. Schicht drunter) *Wetter und Wind zuverlässig abhalten soll*. Das Material soll dabei so *wiederstandsfähig* sein, dass auch mal Rucksacktouren um die 10 Kilo kein Problem darstellen.



Allround bezieht sich vermutlich auf Sportart und Jahreszeit.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. April 2013)

und:



worrest-t schrieb:


> Die Jacke soll im Alltag, bei Wanderungen, Biketouren und beim Klettern eingesetzt werden. Also wie gesagt eine Allroundkacke.


 
somit immer an haben zu können auch bei schweistreibendem Sport und im sommer, womit solche schwitzjacken völlig ungeeignet sind ausser man ist masochistisch veranlagt.


----------



## kommando99 (23. April 2013)

Warum sollte ich bei gutem Wetter eine Hardshell tragen? Da hat wohl jemand das Zwiebelprinzip noch nicht ganz verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (23. April 2013)

gutes wetter heist?

ich hab nachezu immer ne jacke an ausser es hat über 25° voller Sonnenschein und kein wind, wobei das perfektes wetter bedeutet!!
 was oftmals nicht hinhaut egal ob bwölkt oder extrem windig schon ist ne jacke sinvoll.


----------



## kommando99 (23. April 2013)

Dann zeig mal her deine Eierlegendewollmilchsau-Jacke.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. April 2013)

falls du den ganzen beitrag gelesen hast wüsstest du die antwort schon, die ultimative jacke gibt es nicht somit regele ich es nach dem gleichen Prinzip wie vitaminc mit 2 jacken.

als jacke für alles ausser regen verwende ich simple windbreaker/ 1-lagen wetterschutzjacken, sie können alles was an einer jacke wichtig ist.

die einzige ausnahme ist eben regen, dafür ne simple Regenjacke.


----------



## kommando99 (23. April 2013)

So ähnlich handhaben das wohl die meisten. Und der Themenersteller sucht jetzt eben noch die Hardshell für schlechte Wetterbedingungen. Ich weiß nicht, wo dein Problem ist. Nur eine 30 Euro Tchibo Jacke habe ich bis jetzt nur höchst selten im Gebirge gesehen. Wird wohl seine Gründe haben...


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. April 2013)

kommando99 schrieb:


> Und der Themenersteller sucht jetzt eben noch die Hardshell für schlechte Wetterbedingungen...


 
der themenhersteler suche ne allroundjacke die man immer verwenden kann, und nicht ne Regenjacke für Regenwetter.

drehst du die die grundsätzliche Fragestellung immer so hin wie sie dir past?

und das jeder das sowiso richtig handhabt und es hier nur um ne Regenjacke geht denk ich kaum sonst würde der beitrag heissen suche gute Regenjacke und eben nicht allround.


----------



## kommando99 (23. April 2013)

E: ok, im Laufe des Threads ist der Themenersteller wohl zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass er doch keine 3-Lagenjacke braucht. In dem Fall möchte ich ihm natürlich keine "überteuerte Regenjacke" nahelegen. Allein von dem Startpost ausgehend halte ich meine Argumentation für schlüssig. Aber so hast du natürlich recht, lorenz4510.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

@kommando99
Wenn du den Thread gelesen hättest, dann wäre dir auch folgender Beitrag vom Threadersteller aufgefallen:



> Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten hier, am Ende dieses Threads hab ich auf jedenfall mehr Wissen über Jacken erhalten und merke, dass es so wie immer im Leben verschiedene Vorlieben, Vorerfahrungen und Neigungen gibt.
> 
> Meine Wahl der Jacke ist noch nicht gefallen, aber ich denke ich weiß jetzt worauf ich achten muss und *das mehrere Jacken den besseren Effekt erzielen als eine.*



D.h. er ist jetzt auf der Suche nach Jacken für spezielle Einsatzgebiete, und keine Pseudo-eierlegende Wollmilchsau bzw. 3-Layer Gore Tex oder eVent Jacke.

Ein kleiner freundlicher Tipp, ohne Dich jetzt belehren zu wollen:
Das nächste Mal bitte den gesamten Beitrag lesen, wenn Du dann noch was sinnvolles beitragen kannst, dann ist absolut nichts gegen einen Post einzuwenden.

Aber hier nur den ersten Beitrag des Threaderstellers zu lesen, ohne die gesamte Diskussion gelesen zu haben, ist grundsätzlich keine gute Basis um was sinnvolles zu posten.

Wenn der Threadersteller noch Fragen hat, oder sich jemand anderes hier mit seiner Suche oder Fragen einklinken will, dann gerne, aber hier jetzt einfach nur Hersteller und diverse 3-Layer Jacken oder Hardshell-Alpin-Jacken zu posten, ist einfach am Thema vorbei!!


----------



## Zeddi (23. April 2013)

Vor drei Seiten stand ich vor einem ähnlichen Bedürfnis wie der Threadersteller ^^. Vielen Dank für die ausgiebige und einleuchtende Diskussion.

Inzwischen ist die falketind flex1 und svalbard flex2 auf dem Weg zur Ansicht. Die svalbard sagt mir eigentlich mehr zu. Als flex1 gibs die ja kaum noch =(
Hat jemand Erfahrung inwiefern die Atmungsaktivität bei der flex2 gesunken ist? In der Beschreibung ist ja von "dichter gewebt" und nicht von einer Membran die rede?


----------



## vitaminc (23. April 2013)

@Zeddi
Die Flex2 ist aus Polartec PowerShield. Ich hatte damals auch eine anprobiert, mir war sie auf Anhieb wegen der fliesartigen Innenseite zu warm. Ob die für alle Jahreszeiten geeignet ist, mag ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber ich bin froh die Flex1 gekauft zu haben. Die Svalbard gibt es hier und da noch als Restposten-Verkauf.

Ich habe Sie damals im Laden gekauft, da die Anprobe von solchen Jacken in meinen Augen unumgänglich ist. Man muss nur mal ne Norröna und danach ne Patagonia anprobieren, das sind Welten vom Schnitt


----------



## moxrox (23. April 2013)

Ich mÃ¶chte hier jetzt nicht weiter die Vor-/Nachteile von Membranjacken abwÃ¤gen, aber bin auf ein Angebot gestossen, welches vielleicht interessant ist.

3-layer eVent Membran Jacke von Karrimor

ab 60â¬ im Angebot

http://www.sportsdirect.com/karrimor-elite-alpiniste-event-jacket-mens-442050?colcode=44205090

bzw die neueren Modelle fÃ¼r 99â¬






http://www.sportsdirect.com/SearchResults?DescriptionFilter=elite alpiniste

Ich kann aber nichts Ã¼ber den Markennamen sagen, vielleicht gibt es ein paar Tests mit dieser Jacke im Internet. Generell sind Jacken mit eVent Membran eigentlich oft weitaus teurer.


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

1. Das sind Pfund, wenn man die Seite auf â¬ umstellt stehen da zwar immernoch 60, aber das wird ein Fehler sein.
2. Versand aus UK, da kommen nochmal 5 Pfund drauf.
Macht also Ã¼ber 100â¬
3. Du kannst die Jacke nicht einfach so bei Nichtgefallen zurÃ¼ckschicken, das geht nur hierzulande 
4. Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 Mal
5. FÃ¼r die 100â¬ krieg ich hier ne gescheite Windjacke (Vaude Windjacket), ne 20â¬ Regenjacke 
und hab noch Geld Ã¼ber. Und habe keine Probleme mit irgendeinem internationalen Spediteur, 
falsch umgerechneten Preisen, AuslandsÃ¼berweisungen und Sachen die ich im Zweifelsfall 
nicht mehr loswerde.


----------



## moxrox (23. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> 1. Das sind Pfund, wenn man die Seite auf â¬ umstellt stehen da zwar immernoch 60, aber das wird ein Fehler sein.
> 2. Versand aus UK, da kommen nochmal 5 Pfund drauf.
> Macht also Ã¼ber 100â¬
> 3. Du kannst die Jacke nicht einfach so bei Nichtgefallen zurÃ¼ckschicken, das geht nur hierzulande
> ...



Probiers aus und leg ein Produkt in den Einkaufswagen, dann siehst du was du bezahlen musst.

Ich habe wegen den Preisreduzierungen berichtet und bei eVent ist das ein interessantes Angebot im Vergleich zu den genannten 300-400â¬ Jacken. Soll jeder selber entscheiden was er braucht. Es haben andere ja schon genÃ¼gend darÃ¼ber geschrieben.


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

Niemand verkauft international Waren und rechnet die Währungen einfach 1:1 um, das ist ein 
Fehler im Webshop! Das kann nur Probleme geben. Spätestens wenn die Leute in UK mitkriegen, 
dass wir nur ~60% des regulären Preises zahlen müssen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. April 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn die Leute in UK mitkriegen,
> dass wir nur ~60% des regulären Preises zahlen müssen.


 
die Rechnung ist denk ich bishen falsch, der unterschied is minimal, ich kauf öfters aus UK ein und da muss man nur grob 10-15% draufrechnen.

und zum problematisch mit umtausch ist auch wieder eigene Sache darum suche ich meist nen Händler mit nem Produkt was ich  will und schreiben ihn an wegen dieser Sache.
umtauschen ist meist kein ding nur die 4-7 tage versand sind halt bishen länger als bei uns.

ich hatte vor 6 jahren auch ne Event jacke in England gekauft da man bei uns solche kaum bekommen hat.

zum Karrimor ist keine eigenständige Firma sonder nur ein sportlabel wie bei uns zum Beispiel von hervis "kilimajaro" oder von Eibl "seven summits" oder "mckinley".


----------



## Kharne (23. April 2013)

Interessant, ich hab noch Kurse von 1,5 - 1,6â¬/Pfund im Kopf.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. April 2013)

kann sein das es mal so war, heutzutage ist ja dank onlineshoping der gesammte einkauf gleich wie bei uns, der einzige unterschied ist eben wegen umtausch schrieftlich fragen und ob nach DE geliefert wird.

ansonsten nur aussuchen was gefällt den PayPal knopf drücken und in gut 5 tagen is es da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (24. April 2013)

Mir war das bislang immer zu umständlich, auch wenn ausländische Preise locken. Aber etwas zu bestellen, von dem ich nicht einmal annähernd weiß, ob es mir gefällt und passt, endet meist nur im großem Hin & Her.

Ich wollte vor Jahren schon mal Outdoor-Kleidung der Firma Montbell haben.
http://www.montbell.com/

Leider gibt es keinen deutschen Handel, und in die Schweiz wollte ich auch nicht extra fahren. Versand aus USA ist halt nicht gerade günstig. Preislich und von den Daten her haben mir die Sachen von Montbell aber bislang immer gut gefallen. Aber sei es drum, es gibt sehr viele gute Hersteller, und ich geh dann doch lieber in den Laden, fühle das Material, prüfe die Paßform, usw. - und kaufe dann auch dort für ein paar EUR mehr.


----------



## fetty (24. April 2013)

lieber lorenz4510 ... du scheinst diesen Thread nicht zu verstehen, was man auch an der Diskussion mit kommando99 sieht. 
Mit deiner sehr subjektiven Art und Weise versuchst du einen privaten Kampf gegen die Herrschaft der gemeinen 3-Lagenjacke zu gewinnen ... trägst aber nichts helfendes oder erleuchtendes bei ... außer das du echt schwitzt wenn es 20 Grad hat und du auf dem Bike sitzt.

Was hilft das dem Threadstarter ???

Außerdem versuchst Du noch den Eindruck zu erwecken besonders viel zu wissen in dem du Unwahrheiten einfach mal so in den Raum stellst. Jüngstes Beispiel:

"McKinley ist ein Sportlabel von Eibl"

Nein, schon wieder falsch! Eibl oder wer auch immer ist im Intersportverbund drin und darf die Hausmarke der Intersport: McKinley verkaufen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. April 2013)

fetty schrieb:


> lieber lorenz4510 ... du scheinst diesen Thread nicht zu verstehen, was man auch an der Diskussion mit kommando99 sieht.
> Mit deiner sehr subjektiven Art und Weise versuchst du einen privaten Kampf gegen die Herrschaft der gemeinen 3-Lagenjacke zu gewinnen ....


 
das nicht vorhandene VerstÃ¤ndnis gilt wohl mehr fÃ¼r dich als fÃ¼r mich.
ich geb mir zumindest mÃ¼he obejktiv zu erklÃ¤hre warum gewisse Sachen nicht hinhaun im Gegensatz zu dir.

und kÃ¤mpfen muss ich gegen nix, wie gegen die teufelshardshells wie du es hinstellen willst, nur zeige ich paar punkte auf die so eine jacke als dauerjacke im grunde schon ausschliesen, nur nach dem moto wie es in einem GeschÃ¤ft lÃ¤uft wo ne kundschaft reingeht und dieser dann das das teuerste teil oder gar LadenhÃ¼ter aufgeschwatzt werden, dehnen dann von der entsprechenden Firma werbetexte teils dreist vorgelesen werden und die kuntschaft dann erst tage Woche oder gar Monate spÃ¤ter durch schlechte Informationen merkt das sie etwas gekauft hat das sie im grunde garnicht gesucht hat, und der VerkÃ¤ufer gar auf Provisionsbasis gearbeitet hat....

das leidige Thema des Einzelhandels. 

der Vorteil eines Forums ist nun mal das man dort Sachen hinterfragen kann.

und wie gesagt gegen die bÃ¶sen teuren hardshells hab ich garnix, nur man sollte den sinvollen einsatzbereich solcher teile wissen, ich besitze selber solche teils teure teile, sogar mehrere.

nur wenn man im anfangspost schon merkt das der ersteller nicht ganz sicher ist was er sucht und teure alpinjacken als anfragen reinstellt und spÃ¤ter sagt er hat nicht alzuviel Geld hat da er Student ist aber trotzdem bereit ist bishen mehr Geld zu opfern um ruhe zu haben.

mag sein das du keine Skrupel hast nem Studenten ne 400â¬ jacke einzureden  und vor allem wenn klar ersichtlich das er mit sowas definitiv nicht glÃ¼cklich wird.
und er mit durchaus gÃ¼nstigeren Produkten zu nem besseren Ergebnis kommt.
und der sin des permanenten mich anzugreifens ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, anstatt ne angeblich fachliche aussage abzugeben hab ich nur bisher abgetippte Werbeslogans gesehen die aus nem selbst zusammengesponnenen Halbwissen entstanden sind, und nichts mit praktischer Erfahrung zu tun haben.

da kannst mir noch so viel mit du arbeitest in der Branche kommen, meiner Ansicht nach hast du keine Ahnung von der Materie sonst hÃ¤ttest zumindest einmal ne fachlich kompetente antwort gegeben.

und noch nebenbei hat komando99 zumindest eingestanden das er nicht ganz richtig liegt was durchaus zeigt das er zu schnell den ganzen beitrag Ã¼berflogen hat.

und dein anderes komischen aufgemÃ¼pfe mit sportlabel, Eigenmarke, oder gar selbst erfundes label oder wie auch immer man es nun nennen mag ist falsch, ist auch totaler unsin jeder weis was gemeint ist egal ob dir das von mir gewÃ¤hlte wort nun past.

einiges bekommen sie der sich ja grundsÃ¤tzlich alles so hinbiegt wie es ihm gefÃ¤llt wieder mal nicht wirklich mit.

allein der erste post von ihnen der von mir unkomentiert ignoriert wurde sach nach nem verkÃ¤uferjob aus jemandem Ã¼berteuerten "plunder" andrechen zu wollen, wie im Einzelhandel leider Ã¼blich.

zeugte schon von meiner Ansicht nach von extrem wenig Kompetenz, und ner reinen kauf dir das weils teuer ist politik.


fetty schrieb:


> Ich wÃ¼rde die Suche etwas ausdehen und mir mein Limit auf 350 - 400 â¬ schrauben. Was fÃ¼r eine 3 Lagen Jacke ein entsprechender Preis ist.
> Dann hast du zumindest eine faire Chance auf die eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


 
oder der unsin hier ebenfalls 2x totaller quatsch:


fetty schrieb:


> Die 2- oder *1-Lagige Jacke* ist zum Biken top, auch weil sie im *Vergleich (gleiche Membran*) atmungsaktiver ist, *nicht aber robust genug um beim Klettern, Bergsteigen oder Wandern zu bestehen... *und man kÃ¶nnte eher mit der 3 - Lagen Jacke biken wie mit der 2 - Lagen Jacke einen 15 kg Rucksack tragen oder tÃ¤gliche Beasnpruchung z.B. am Berg wegstecken.


----------



## fetty (25. April 2013)

Bezogen auf mein letztes Zitat zur Einlagigen paßt tatsächlich mal die Satzstellung nicht und es ensteht eine falsche Aussage die sich nur auf Zweilagig bezieht... 


... ich ärger mich grade über mich selbst, dass ich mich auf dich einlasse!


----------



## User85319 (25. April 2013)

Naja aber im Prinzip hat er recht...

Das Problem ist, dass wenn man sich zu lange und zu intesiv mit einer Materie beschÃ¤ftigt (hier: Jacken, Membrane usw...), bekommt man irgendwann die Einstellung, dass man nur das absolute High End Material braucht um glÃ¼cklich zu sein. Und so empfiehlt man das dann auch teils unbedarften Hilfesuchenden weiter.
 Dabei verschiebt sich der Preisrahmen immer weiter ins unermessliche.
Mir persÃ¶nlich gehts ja genauso mit Bikeparts usw...
Nur vergisst man dabei leider, dass man sich (bzw hier der Threadersteller) halt mal net gezungenermaÃen im technischen Grenzbereich bewegt, wo man ne 500â¬ Jacke benÃ¶tigt. Und einem Student so etwas zu empfehlen, erachte ich als grob fahrlÃ¤ssig ^^

So und nun bitte weitermachen, bin nÃ¤mlich auch an einer guten, robuten, gÃ¼nstigen Jacke zum Biken in der Ãbergangszeit und fÃ¼r kÃ¼hlere Berggipfel interessiert


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2013)

Auf mich hat der Threadersteller keinen naiven Eindruck gemacht, als würde er einfach losziehen, und das kaufen, was Ihm der Erstbeste empfiehlt.
Wie man aus seinen letzten Beiträgen entnehmen konnte, war er sehr wohl fähig, zu differenzieren.

Ihr macht hier aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten!


----------



## fetty (25. April 2013)

klar ist, das nicht immer das teuerste das beste ist ... da hat er natÃ¼rlich recht. BloÃ unterstellt er mir, dass ich das gesagt habe ... und das stimmt nicht.

Norrona und Mammut sind Premiumhersteller in der Outdoorbranche, genau wie nachfolgend genannt Bergans und Arcteryx. Die erstgenannten Hersteller wurden auch vom Threadstarter als grobe Richtung festegelegt ... daher der Verlauf in diesem Preissegment.

Es gibt jedoch natÃ¼rlich auch gute Jacken fÃ¼r z.B. 200 â¬ ... nicht unbedingt fÃ¼r alle Einsatzgebiete aber zumindest fÃ¼rs biken gibt es sogar welche die noch weit drunter liegen. Letztlich ist es meist das eigene Empfinden was am Ende entscheidet welche Jacke nun die "Beste" ist.

Eine gute 3 - Lagenjacke (auch im hohen Preissegment) wird sogar ganz im Gegenteil gerne von Studenten gekauft.
Vorteil ist was ich bereits geschrieben habe ... vielfÃ¤ltig einsetzbar.
Mit dem Bike in die Uni. Zum Wandern. Im Winter zum Skifahren. 
Das ist nun mal der Umstand am Markt.
Bevor sich wieder jemand auf dem geschrieben aufhÃ¤ngt ... ich setze bei diesen AktivitÃ¤ten das Zwiebelprinzip und entsprechende Temperaturen voraus.


----------



## vitaminc (25. April 2013)

> Eine gute 3 - Lagenjacke (auch im hohen Preissegment) wird sogar ganz im Gegenteil gerne von Studenten gekauft.
> Vorteil ist was ich bereits geschrieben habe ... vielfältig einsetzbar.
> Mit dem Bike in die Uni. Zum Wandern. Im Winter zum Skifahren.
> Das ist nun mal der Umstand am Markt.
> Bevor sich wieder jemand auf dem geschrieben aufhängt ... ich setze bei diesen Aktivitäten das Zwiebelprinzip und entsprechende Temperaturen voraus.



Also Marktforschung habe ich keine betrieben, daher ehrlich gesagt: keine Ahnung wer was oft kauft, ist mir auch Schnuppe 

Vielfältig einsetzbar ist immer relativ. Natürlich ist eine 3-Layer für mehrere Einsatzgebiete einsetzbar, ich meine das hat hier niemand bezweifelt, aber es ist eben keine geeignete Jacke für ALLE Einsatzgebiete wie vom Threadersteller beschrieben. Er hat für sich selbst erkannt, lieber zu zwei Jacken, z.B. 1-Layer Softshell und ne Regenjacke, zu tendieren. Damit ist man auch in Anbetracht von Zwiebelprinzip und der Einsatzgebiete noch flexibler!!


----------



## User85319 (25. April 2013)

@fetty:

Wobei viele Studenten ihre 300 "Premium"-Jacke, wohl kaum an Tag1 beim alpinen Bergsteigen anhaben, an Tag2 zum Biken und dann an Tag3 schlammbespritzt damit casual in die Uni gehen...
Wenn ich mich da so in meinem Bekanntenkreis umschaue, wird so ein Material eher als Lifestyleprodukt missbraucht. Dafür ist man aber auch "bestens" gewappnt wenn einen mal der Regenschauer zwischen Mensa und Hörsaal überrascht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fetty (25. April 2013)

metalfranke schrieb:


> @_fetty_:
> 
> Wobei viele studenten ihre 300 "premium"-jacke, wohl kaum an tag1 beim alpinen bergsteigen anhaben, an tag2 zum biken und dann an tag3 schlammbespritzt damit casual in die uni gehen...
> Wenn ich mich da so in meinem bekanntenkreis umschaue, wird so ein material eher als lifestyleprodukt missbraucht. Dafür ist man aber auch "bestens" gewappnt wenn einen mal der regenschauer zwischen mensa und hörsaal überrascht


----------



## Kharne (25. April 2013)

Woher kenn ich das nur?


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. April 2013)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> @_fetty_:
> 
> Wobei viele Studenten ihre 300â¬ "Premium"-Jacke, wohl kaum an Tag1 beim alpinen Bergsteigen anhaben, an Tag2 zum Biken und dann an Tag3 schlammbespritzt damit casual in die Uni gehen...
> Wenn ich mich da so in meinem Bekanntenkreis umschaue, wird so ein Material eher als Lifestyleprodukt missbraucht. DafÃ¼r ist man aber auch "bestens" gewappnt wenn einen mal der Regenschauer zwischen Mensa und HÃ¶rsaal Ã¼berrascht


 
jo darum muss man eben erst mal raus finden was jemand genau will ne bestimmte marke zu haben um einen gewissen gesellschaftlichen Status zu symbolisieren, oder geht's eben um den reinen Nutzwert eines produkts und wenn jemand unsicher ist womit er am besten fÃ¤hrt eben die vor und Nachteile von produktgruppen erklÃ¤hren ist dann  sinvoll.

und wie ichs schon gesagt habe oder es hier noch einfacher sage bei den 3-lagigen zeug geht's bei gÃ¼nstig zu teuer nur darum das man laut Werbung spÃ¤ter drinnen nass ist.
die warheit zeigt oftmals ein anderes bild.

ob dieser  fragwÃ¼rdige umstand mehrere hundert euro Aufpreis wert ist..... 

auch das Thema wie die geselschaft durch Werbung und marken verdummt wird, ne jacke symbolisiert freicheit in der Werbung muss ich sie jetzt darum kaufen, 5 habens gekauft jetzt mach ichs auch.., oder ebenfalls durch Werbung seit Ewigkeiten in alle kÃ¶pfe gebrannt mann muss sehr viel ausgeben um ein angeblich brauchbares Produkt zu bekommen.....

Tatsache ist nun mal oftmals merkt der normale Nutzer zwischen nem 0815 Produkt und dem superduper premium Produkt keinen unterschied, wenn man die markenstempel entfernt.


----------



## paulimausi (25. April 2013)

Ich glaube, es gibt keine Jacke, die alle Einsatzbereiche abdeckt.

Meine Wahl wären eine Jacke mit eVent-Membran für den Schwerpunkt Wasserdichtheit (Bergtouren, schwere Rucksäcke) und eine Jacke mit Polartec-Neoshell-Membran für den Schwerpunkt Atmungsaktivität.

Ich habe eine Snowboardjacke mit GoreTex und habe mir jetzt zum MTB-fahren eine Neoshell Jacke (Vaude Alpamayo) gekauft. Ich muß sagen, daß zwischen beiden Jacken ein himmelweiter Unterschied liegt.

Die neueren Gore-Membranen mögen mittlerweile etwas besser sein, aber mit einer Gore-Tex-Jacke würde ich niemals MTB fahren wollen.

Die Neoshell-Jacke ist belüftungsmäßig m.E. ziemlich gut, ich würde aber auf jeden Fall eine Jacke mit Unterarmbelüftung (Pitzips) kaufen.

Eine Alternative wäre eine Windstopper/Softshell-Jacke für den Schwerpunkt Atmungsaktivität/warmes Wetter.

Die Neoshell-Jacke ist wohl nicht so wasserdicht wie die anderen Membranen, aber für den Einsatzbereich MTB reicht es mir aus. Es ist halt eine Abwägung, was wichtiger ist.

Richtig wasserdichte Jacken kann man m.E. nur bei kaltem Wetter anziehen, ohne sich totzuschwitzen, wenn man sich anstrengt.


----------



## lorenz4510 (25. April 2013)

sieste paulimausi und das nennt man den typische Lernprozess, man kauft vergleicht und past mehr und mehr an da man die vor und Nachteile von den Sachen kennen lernt, und irgendwann erreicht man mal ein gewisses Optimum.

das hab ich genauso durchgemacht vor ~20 jahren mein erstes goretex Produkt gekauft und dann.... schlussendlich liegen vor einem  50 Sachen dann üerlegt man wie man die grössten bereichen mit möglichst wenig abdecken kann.

und nach all dieser zeit zwarnix gefunden was alles kann, aber eben durchaus den punkt erreicht dann man mit zumindest 2 Produkten nachezu alles abdecken kann, und am flexibelsten ist.


----------



## Zeddi (27. April 2013)

So...
falketind flex1 und svalbard flex2 sind eingetroffen. Die falketind ist :hÃ¼pf:
Gerade damit unterwegs gewesen, haben aktuell 9Â°C und starken Wind. Hatte nur ein Funktionsshirt drunter. Bei der Temperatur wÃ¼rde ich auch ungefÃ¤hr die Grenze setzen. Drunter muss mehr drunter.  Ansonsten wirkt die Jacke als wÃ¼rde sie leichte kurze Schauer und niesel-nass-Wetter gut Ã¼berstehen.
Bei der svalbard flex 2 bin ich noch unentschlossen. Jacke wirkt top, nen Tick wÃ¤rmer. Mit dem Flausch drin, wikt sie sehr angenehm richtung Herbst und ist gerade im Angebot bei bk24 . FÃ¼r den Sommer aber definitiv too much. Da dÃ¼rfte die falketind flexibler sein.

Achso, falls die GrÃ¶Ãe interessiert. Bin 1,80m ~76kg. Die M passt wie angegossen. Wenn man zusÃ¤tzlich ein Fleece drunter zieht fÃ¤ngt sie ganz ganz leicht zu spannen an. Die L ist mir aber zu "flatterig". 

Neben der falketind muss nun also noch ne reine Regenjacke fÃ¼r immer dabei daher. Anforderung also wasserdicht, leicht, kleines PackmaÃ, aber noch einigermaÃen robust, bis 100â¬. VorschlÃ¤ge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dende24 (13. Mai 2013)

Habe mir eben mal die Vaude Hurricane II beim großen Fluss für 71 bestellt. Dachte für den Preis kann ich nichts falsch machen. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der Jacke?
Grundgedanke war was Atmungsaktives, einigermaßen winddichtes, da ich ne ziemliche Frostbeule bin, aber auch schnell anfange zu schwitzen.

Grüße


----------



## lorenz4510 (14. Mai 2013)

dende24 schrieb:


> Grundgedanke war was Atmungsaktives, einigermaßen winddichtes, da ich ne ziemliche Frostbeule bin, aber auch schnell anfange zu schwitzen.
> 
> Grüße


 
laut Google schnell mal geschaut was das ist , und soll ne 3- lagige softshell sein somit das denkbar schlechteste für den zweck den du beschreibst, und im jetzt kommenden sommer durch das thermofutter Overkill, auch für ne frostbeule.

3-lagen, die mittlere ist ne Membran da ist sich nassschwitzen meiner Ansicht nach schon vorprogramiert.


----------



## dende24 (14. Mai 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> laut Google schnell mal geschaut was das ist , und soll ne 3- lagige softshell sein somit das denkbar schlechteste fÃ¼r den zweck den du beschreibst, und im jetzt kommenden sommer durch das thermofutter Overkill, auch fÃ¼r ne frostbeule.
> 
> 3-lagen, die mittlere ist ne Membran da ist sich nassschwitzen meiner Ansicht nach schon vorprogramiert.



Naja das is ja nun kontraproduktiv. Hab sie erstma storniert und schau weiter... Danke 

â¬dit: Was meint ihr zur HÃ¤glofs Boa Hood? Hab gelesen, dass die wohl recht DÃ¼nn ist. WIntertauglich? Alternativ die NorrÃ¶na Trollveggen Flex3?


----------

